# Movies from Marty's Thingy 2009



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Just thought I start a thread where everyone that has taken movies of Marty's Thingy 2009 can post links in. I am waiting patiently..... What an event...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, where's the pop corn?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted two in some of the Marty topics, not sure which though. You can look mine up on youTube, my name there is gunjeep444.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
I hope to have a short Engineer's view video from Marty's tomorrow 9/30/09..

JimC.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike......... Here's a 50 second clip of our 0-4-4-0 Logging locomotive and logging consist. Thanks to Michael Barnes for taking time to do it.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great clip Stan....now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about.....


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ's container train runs at Marty's. This is the first video taken with a WIRELESS [hence the static] camera bought at NGRC. The camera was mounted on the hood of the loco to give an engineer's view. Unfortunately, it was aimed too high, letting the sky overpower the less bright areas. I place it on the web for my friend, JJ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_55443-d8Y



JimC


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is Martys "Little" Train http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRusAC997Xg

Chillicharlie


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

USA Bigboy and 70 cars...SWEEEEEET..............


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

That's some pretty darn impressive battery power Marty! How many amps is that "Big Boy" pulling? What size battery are you using?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 02 Oct 2009 02:39 PM 
That's some pretty darn impressive battery power Marty! How many amps is that "Big Boy" pulling? What size battery are you using? 

No Battery in there Del, he has a Bridgewerks hiding behind to hill....HE HE HE


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

OK. So I don't know if your joking or not. But I assume not. It would take a big hill to hide a Bridegewerks!







Marty where are you?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im jokin....... HE HE HE


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I felt a movement in the force... Same as I always use; Aristo track side TE on board, and one Milw. 18 volt drill battery. BUT each time I pulled the S curve with a 1% grade it kicked off. I hope to try two Dash 9s next and see what they will do. I should have thought to kick off the smoker when I installed the cooling fan. 
OR 
I just may have to turn on that Bridgeweks pack behind the hill.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02 Oct 2009 08:21 PM 
I felt a movement in the force... Same as I always use; Aristo track side TE on board, and one Milw. 18 volt drill battery. BUT each time I pulled the S curve with a 1% grade it kicked off. I hope to try two Dash 9s next and see what they will do. I should have thought to kick off the smoker when I installed the cooling fan. 
OR 
I just may have to turn on that Bridgeweks pack behind the hill. HE HE HE......


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I using Aristo TE 18 Volt Black & Decker battery on powercar to hook up the UP Turbine. pulling 50 hopper cars with 22 Pound Single Turbine Engine. I was try add more 20 cars but cant handle it!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

To All,

Night video of the HedgeApple~RioGram RR kitbashed M-190 and DRGW F3AB Heavyweights/Medical cars running on the NTCGRR of Marty Cozad.u

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4u4tTDlUPs



JimC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You mentioned here and on the video comments Marty, a 10 amp TE overheated on the Big Boy? Wonder how much current it was drawing. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Marty, 
First off, that's a mighty impressive railroad! 

Regarding your BigBoy, as I listened to chiliCharley's vid, I heard many many protesting axles.... in the first 2/3's of that long train! The 1:1 boys might have needed to double or triple the S with that many bad order cars. 
My guess is if you lube some axles (replace bad brass, they called it) she'll purr through your worst. 

May I ask how that beautiful arch bridge came to be called the MLS bridge? 

Congratulations on another successful gathering of such nefarious characters! I would love to be one too, someday... 

John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 02 Oct 2009 09:04 PM 
To All,

Night video of the HedgeApple~RioGram RR kitbashed M-190 and DRGW F3AB Heavyweights/Medical cars running on the NTCGRR of Marty Cozad.u

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4u4tTDlUPs" target=_blank>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4u4tTDlUPs



JimC





Nice video Jim, those people in the cars are cool, Nice work.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
I named it after Shad payed me 2.9 million dallors for roadbed up grades and sevices rendered. 
No really Mellony (mrs Shad) wanted to hang Shad by it after all the stunts he's pulled over the years.


----------

